# طلب  لشريط  ماهر  فايز  الجديد



## المؤمن الصغير (12 نوفمبر 2006)

انا  محتاج    شريط   ماهر  فايز  الجديد  الى   بعد   سكيب       انا  مش   لقية  على  اى  موقع  
      الى  يقدر    يجيبهولى        يبقى  مشكور


----------



## ميرنا (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*هوه فعلا لسه منزلش بس قريب هينزل*

* كما فى السماء (قريبا) (ماهر فايز)*

*http://www.sat-3.com/index.pl/maher_fayez*


----------



## المؤمن الصغير (12 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا  على  الرد      بس   يا ر يت   طلب   صغير  اول   مينزل     تنزلوة   على    المنتدى   
وربنا   يعوضك   تعب  خدمتك


----------



## fnk (9 مارس 2007)

*طلب مواقع لترانيم المرنم ماهر فايز*

يوجد ترنيمة يؤديها الاخ ماهر فايز 
انا ما اعرف اسمها لاكن فيها عبارات لا لا لا هي كلش حلوة 
واذا عندك موقع ماهر فايز ممكن تكتبه الي والك التوفيق


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 مارس 2007)

سلام ونعمه
انا هحطلك سيط فى معظم ترانيم ماهر فايز يارب تلاقى طلبك فيه
www.hewaralhaq.com
اختارترانيم واختار اسم ماهر فايز هيجبلك كل الترانيم الموجوده فى الموقع للمرنم
ربنا معاك​


----------



## tony_goy (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب صغير*

شكرا الرب يبركك


----------



## Michael (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب صغير*

للاسف المعلومات غير كافية

وعنوان الموضوع غير مناسب

برجاء الانتباة الى هذا الموضوع الهام http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16084

وعلى العموم تلك مواقع تحتوى على ترانيم للمرنم ماهر فايز







http://www.search-the-books.com/hymns/maher_fayez_1.htm

http://www.tarneem.com/artists/albums.php?id=3

http://www.maarifa.org/Songs/Maarifa-Songs-Mahir.html

http://www.armota.com/taranim%20mahr%20faiz.htm

http://www.mebfc.org/Arabic_Version/MaherFayez.html

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## sparrow (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب مواقع لترانيم المرنم ماهر فايز*

الترنيمة دي اسمها(( متعلمتش اعيش وانا خايف ))

وهي موجودة هنا في المنتدي في قسم الترانيم
هبقي احاول اجبلك اللينك بتاعها


----------



## Michael (17 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: طلب مواقع لترانيم المرنم ماهر فايز*



sparrow قال:


> الترنيمة دي اسمها(( متعلمتش اعيش وانا خايف ))
> 
> وهي موجودة هنا في المنتدي في قسم الترانيم
> هبقي احاول اجبلك اللينك بتاعها


 

شكرا لك

لتحميل من هنا

http://www.islameyat.com/hymns/maher_fayez/akoulha_befakhr/mat3alemtesh.rm

او من هنا

http://www.islam-christianity.net/hymns/maher/09.ram


----------

